# Cleaner atmosphere means more Arctic sea-ice melt, study says



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2015)

> To protect human health and safeguard the environment, governments and utility companies around the world have worked -- successfully -- to reduced the amount of sulfur dioxide released into the atmosphere.
> 
> But there's a downside to cleaning the air of sulfur dioxide and similar pollutants: Arctic sea ice is more exposed to solar heat, and more of it melts.
> 
> ...



*www.adn.com/article/20151122/cleaner-atmosphere-means-more-arctic-sea-ice-melt-study-says


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nothing surprising,they are just presenting the data/numbers.Anyone who interprets this as a support for SO2 deserves face palm not the study itself.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 25, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nothing surprising,they are just presenting the data/numbers.Anyone who interprets this as a support for SO2 deserves face palm not the study itself.



+1, for this analytical thoughts.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 25, 2015)

Nothing surprising here. No one is supporting  SO2. In dunno why op is giving a face palm. Its not that scientists are telling us to use more SO2, they are just stating what happens. Big deal...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 29, 2015)

^try and understand
there is something known as deliberation, where you consider a point of view and try and understand a point when it is being made
to explain, it is not an isolated study, it is against the contemporary understandings of our relationship with nature, according to me
I hope these are not too big big words. I hoped youth would "connect" more with emoticons.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2015)

> I hoped youth would "connect" more with emoticons.


I hope i am not included in this as i am not exactly "young"


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2015)

When modi said India emits less pollution when compared to other countries in France summit.

But Maneka Gandhi said India is most contribution of global warming which caused Chennai floods.
 are they even from same government


----------

